
Ask HN: What's on your RSS reader? - Guyag
I&#x27;m interested to hear what you think is good&#x2F;important enough to warrant following, admittedly with the aim of expanding my list. I&#x27;d also be interested to hear what reader you use.<p>Here&#x27;s my list (most of these are easily searchable so I won&#x27;t link them):<p>Comics:
Cube Drone, Dilbert daily, Garfield daily, Invisible Bread, lolnein, Poorly Drawn Lines, The Oatmeal, xkcd<p>Misc:
xkcd what if?, John A De Goes&#x27; blog [1], Still Drinking [2], Krebs on Security<p>I use a Telegram bot [3] as a &#x27;reader&#x27; of sorts (no affiliation).<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;degoes.net&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stilldrinking.org&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;telegram.me&#x2F;TheFeedReaderBot
======
confounded
Interestingly (on reflection, not surprisingly) since going back to RSS, I've
been reading a _lot_ more from sites with expert content, but ugly typography.

\- Math Babe ([https://mathbabe.org](https://mathbabe.org))

    
    
            + Superb musings and coverage on the societal
              impact of everything becoming a prediction
              problem (occasional applied technical 
              discussion)
    

\- Tech Dirt ([https://www.techdirt.com/](https://www.techdirt.com/))

    
    
            + Lawyers Rule Everything Around Me
    

\- Light Blue Touchpaper
([https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org](https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org))

    
    
            + Thoughts on infosec from Cambridge Computer 
              Laboratory (influential on policy, excellent
              coverage of conferences)
    

\- Muckrock ([https://www.muckrock.com/](https://www.muckrock.com/))

    
    
            + News from the FOIA wars

~~~
Guyag
Tech Dirt seems to have quite a high volume. Do you use any filtering, or just
manually scan over?

~~~
confounded
You're right --- I just skim the headlines.

------
benwr
\- Slate Star Codex ([http://slatestarcodex.com/](http://slatestarcodex.com/))

    
    
         + Really good analysis of complicated and interesting
           issues in science, medicine, politics, rationality,
           ethics, and community dynamics.

------
JoshTriplett
I don't actually use RSS for news, because all the regularly updating sites I
read fall into four categories:

\- News sites like HN or LWN, where I find the RSS experience quite suboptimal
compared to participating directly.

\- Blogs, which I read entirely via Planet aggregators: Planet Debian, Planet
GNOME, Kernel Planet, and Planet Mozilla.

\- Comics, serialized stories, and other things where I want to read every
page and remember what I haven't read. For these, I use Comic Rocket
([https://www.comic-rocket.com/](https://www.comic-rocket.com/)), which a
friend and I wrote years ago. Every one of the comics you mentioned is tracked
there, along with XKCD's What If.

(That's in addition to mailing lists, which includes announcement lists, and
Twitter, which also covers things like This Week In Rust.)

~~~
aylons
I actually find RSS more valuable for sites that do not update often. You
know, that one blog from an incredible guy who posts five times a year, or
from a friend of yours who post a project update even now and then.

I also subscribe for sites that update very often, such as Hack a Day, so I
can scan the headlines and sort very fast what I want to save for later (GTD
style). For this, I use newsblur keyboard shortcuts.

~~~
JoshTriplett
I tend to use Comic Rocket for those rarely-updating sites too; anything with
a next link works. For instance, I read
[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/) that way,
and several other things that update even less often (a few times a year).

Every time I try an RSS reader, I find myself drowning in things I don't
actually care to read in their entirety. And I prefer to read almost
everything on the original site, rather than in a newsreader.

------
nvader
One source that I am always delighted to see pop up each week in my Feedly
reader is The Codeless Code:
[http://thecodelesscode.com/contents](http://thecodelesscode.com/contents)
Each article is a parable or koan that aims to convey some kind of programming
best practice. I'm very happy to recommend it.

------
vollmond
Here's my pastebin:
[http://pastebin.com/X6mMEMD1](http://pastebin.com/X6mMEMD1)

I removed the "IRL" category of people I know personally.

Lots of these are defunct. "Comics" is the only category I keep up with on a
daily basis -- the rest is much more sporadic, just based on what catches my
eye when I'm skimming the unread list. I have around 6000 unread items at the
moment.

After Google Reader closed down, I switched to Feedly for a few months, then
installed Tiny Tiny RSS on my shared hosting -- never have to worry about the
service shutting down or modifying its features without my permission anymore.

~~~
icebraining
Yeah, Tiny Tiny RSS is pretty good. It's reliable, it never chokes on a feed
and it has a decent Android app.

I've been using it since before Google Reader shut down, and I'm quite happy
with it.

~~~
trvz
Fiery Feeds[1] is a decent app for iOS that supports tt-rss.

[1]: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fiery-feeds-client-for-
feedl...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fiery-feeds-client-for-
feedly/id692742195?mt=8)

------
nreece
RSS feeds rock! Just needs a bit of tweaking to lower the noise, which is
still very low, and best of all - untouched by algorithmic sorting, compared
to social platforms like Twitter, Facebook etc.

Some interesting feeds we've created using Feedity are listed at
[https://feedity.com/featured.aspx](https://feedity.com/featured.aspx)

 _shameless plug:_ Using our tool at
[https://feedity.com](https://feedity.com), you can create custom feeds for
any webpage (including Twitter and Facebook).

~~~
fspoettel
thanks for the shameless plug, I was looking for exactly this the last time I
tried making a habit out of reading RSS feeds.

------
Sylos
Mozilla Hacks [0] is pretty much the only feed that makes sense recommending
here. There's a lot of very detailed explanations for technical problems and
their solution in there, which I find pretty interesting.

Otherwise, though, less so a specific feed and more a general idea what to put
in there: YouTube channels. There's a few channels which I follow, but I don't
particularly fancy visiting youtube.com for it, and neither do I particularly
fancy having a Google-account.

But YouTube offers RSS feeds for pretty much every channel, which solves both
problems. Also has the added advantage of all the features that your RSS
reader offers, particularly being able to filter out any video series that you
don't care about has been incredibly useful to me.

If you want to migrate your subscriptions to RSS, there's also a button in
YouTube to export all of them to an OPML-file, which you can then import into
your RSS reader (if it supports import). Assuming Google hasn't changed the
design of YouTube since last time visited, this button should be at the bottom
of the "Manage Subscriptions"-page.

As for RSS reader recommendation, on desktop I use QuiteRSS [1], mainly
because it's the most feature-rich RSS reader that I've found so far.

On Android, SpaRSS [2] is my preferred reader, with my main-criteria being
that it supports at least filtering and OPML-import, is preferably FOSS, and
plays nicely with my YouTube-usage (I use it together with NewPipe [3]).

[0]: [https://hacks.mozilla.org/](https://hacks.mozilla.org/)

[1]: [https://quiterss.org/](https://quiterss.org/)

[2]:
[https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=net.etuldan.spar...](https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=net.etuldan.sparss.floss)

[3]:
[https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.schabi.newpi...](https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.schabi.newpipe)

~~~
type0
For youtube you could manually add channel or user ID's to the end of these
URL strings to get RSS feeds:

[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=)

[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=)

------
EvgeniyZh
[http://cacm.acm.org/](http://cacm.acm.org/) \- Communications of the ACM

[https://www.hpcwire.com/](https://www.hpcwire.com/) \- HPCwire: Global News
and Information on High Performance Computing

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/) \- Lambda
the Ultimate

[https://openai.com/blog/](https://openai.com/blog/) \- OpenAI Blog

[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/) \-
Shtetl-Optimized. The Blog of Scott Aaronson

[http://feedworld.net/toc/](http://feedworld.net/toc/) \- Theory of Computing
Blog Aggregator

[http://deepmind-ai.blogspot.com/](http://deepmind-ai.blogspot.com/) \-
DeepMind AI

[https://www.technologyreview.com](https://www.technologyreview.com) \- MIT
Technology review

And a bit of fun:

[http://phdcomics.com/comics.php](http://phdcomics.com/comics.php) \- PhD
comics

[http://www.smbc-comics.com/](http://www.smbc-comics.com/) \- Saturday Morning
Breakfast Cereal comics

[https://what-if.xkcd.com/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/) \- What If?

~~~
atmosx
Thanks for this list, the MIT review looks great.

For ACM, I'm a bit confused, for the basic subscription they offer 1
publication (like a magazine) or you have to pick up a topic? They offer
dozens of publications.

~~~
EvgeniyZh
This feed [http://cacm.acm.org/magazine.rss](http://cacm.acm.org/magazine.rss)
publishes ~25 articles once a month

------
michaeldwan
Which RSS reader do you all use? RSS fell by the wayside for me after Google
Reader was shutdown. I thought HN+Reddit+Twitter+Medium would replace it but I
still find myself missing updates from several wonderful sites that don't
update regularly.

~~~
batatanova
Inoreader has plenty of advanced features. It's better than what Google Reader
was like.

~~~
mfkp
+1 to inoreader, I've been using it since the demise of Google Reader. Stable,
full-featured, and great mobile apps.

[https://www.inoreader.com/](https://www.inoreader.com/)

------
younata
I wrote (and maintain) my own rss reader for iOS -
[https://github.com/younata/RSSClient/](https://github.com/younata/RSSClient/),
here's a trimmed down version what I follow:

News:

\- Electrek - [https://electrek.co](https://electrek.co) (Basically Tesla
news, but ostensibly EV news)

\- Hackaday

\- MacRumors

Swift/iOS Dev:

\- Natasha The Robot -
[http://natashatherobot.com](http://natashatherobot.com)

\- Swift Weekly Brief -
[https://swiftweekly.github.io](https://swiftweekly.github.io)

\- This Week in Swift -
[http://swiftnews.curated.co](http://swiftnews.curated.co)

\- NSHipster

Misc:

\- xkcd What If

\- Wait but Why

\- Mr. Money Mustache

There's also other stuff not really worth mentioning - serialized stories
(mostly just feeds for a few reddit user's posts), my blog, some comics, etc.

~~~
arkadiyt
Can you share what it looks like? The github screenshots link is broken

~~~
PudgePacket
If you follow the link on the github page to the app store there is
screenshots there.

------
theknarf
I'm a big fan of Feedly, have been using it since they came out and the
constantly keeps improving stuff.

Among the things I subscribe too are about a 100 webcomics.

Decided to share all my RSS links here:
[http://feedshare.net/theknarf/](http://feedshare.net/theknarf/)

A lot of different stuff on that list, but mostly programming, web development
and comics.

------
sankarravi
[http://thebrowser.com](http://thebrowser.com) (subtitle: "Writing worth
reading") is one of my favorites.

It is basically one voracious reader (Robert Cottrell) who trawls the internet
to select 5-6 pieces worth reading every day. It's a good combo of news,
economics, science, and just random, beautiful writing – I really value non-
tech-related writing it introduces into my feed/life. (There is a subscription
fee to see more 2-3 of today's articles, but it's like $30 a year).

I also recommend subscribing to a filtered feed of HackerNews if you feel like
it's taking up too much of your time but you don't want to give it up entirely
:). I follow
[http://hnrss.org/newest?points=100](http://hnrss.org/newest?points=100) so I
only see articles that get at least 100 points.

------
eibrahim
I just read Hacker News :).

shameless plug: I also created a weekly newsletter for frontend development -
for lazy/busy people like me that don't want to sift through the millions of
blogs/articles/aggregators. @frontendweekly1

------
codeaddslife
I use inoreader + reeder. Reeder integrates with Pocket so I can read offline.

I follow:

\- Newsites: HN, Dzone, Voxxed, ARS Technica, Highscalability...

\- Webcomics (Xkcd, Commitstrip, Dilbert...)

\- Youtube channels:
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id={channel...](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id={channelId})

\- Most of these: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
allenleein
Some tech blogs:

Benedict Evans: [http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/](http://ben-
evans.com/benedictevans/)

Hunter Walk: [https://hunterwalk.com/](https://hunterwalk.com/)

Coding Horrow:
[https://blog.codinghorror.com/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/)

Feld Thoughts: [http://www.feld.com/](http://www.feld.com/)

Mattermark: [https://mattermark.com/](https://mattermark.com/)

BEN THOMPSON: [https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)

The Angel VC:
[http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/](http://christophjanz.blogspot.com/)

------
elgabogringo
I use netvibes. Basically replaced my old "my yahoo" page about five years
back. Love it.

------
ivm
I cut 80-90% of my feeds in the last years and prefer digests now because they
provide more information for less time spent reading.

[http://ios-goodies.tumblr.com/rss](http://ios-goodies.tumblr.com/rss) \- iOS
digest

[http://feeds.feedburner.com/SidebarFeed](http://feeds.feedburner.com/SidebarFeed)
\- design digest

[http://feeds.newscientist.com/health](http://feeds.newscientist.com/health)
\- some science news

[http://feeds.newscientist.com/life](http://feeds.newscientist.com/life) \-
more science news

------
dejv
I am using BazQux Reader ([https://bazqux.com/](https://bazqux.com/)). The
name is awful and it is also paid, but it is very fast, stable and very
similar to Google Reader.

Bonus point: it is written in Haskell

~~~
codygman
I also use BazQux and bought their lifetime subscription. Their site is
written in Ur/Web[0] though, not Haskell.

0: [http://www.impredicative.com/ur/](http://www.impredicative.com/ur/)

------
eccp
\- anime/subs related stuff

\- webcomics (xkcd, alberto montt)

\- music (boards of canada wiki, music for programming.net)

\- java stuff (adam bien, onjava.com, planet clojure, grails.io, the server
side, the cognicast)

\- job boards (wfh.io, functional jobs, stack overflow careers,
clojurework.com)

\- coding stuff (atomic spin, adam bard, ycombinator, /r/clojure, the
changelog, infoq)

\- mixed bag (ars technica, some reddits, waxy.org, thisiscolosal.com, etc.)

------
daveevad
I read the New York Times in mine via a phantomjs script that pulls out the
text courtesy of DOM selector 'p.story-body-text.'

It's not perfect but I cannot find a closer approximation to the Kindle
newsstand experience on a computer screen.

I am an All Digital Access subscriber of the Times and consider my actions
justified under the Terms of Service, for whatever that is worth.

I use the Newsbeuter RSS reader.

------
srikar
I use Feed Wrangler ([https://feedwrangler.net](https://feedwrangler.net)) as
my RSS-service of choice. I use Reeder on my Mac and on iOS
([http://reederapp.com](http://reederapp.com)) to get at those feeds.

------
zetaben
I'm using Newsblur ([http://newsblur.com](http://newsblur.com) YC S12), mostly
through its Android application which works great offline in the subway.

------
davimack
About 200 different feeds, so knowing what you're looking for would be good.

I use Brief on FireFox with Live Bookmarks. Let's me control frequency of
downloads, navigate using keyboard, etc.

~~~
krick
Just paste it on pastebin!

~~~
theknarf
Or rather share your feeds on [http://feedshare.net](http://feedshare.net) !

------
kpcyrd
newsbeuter is nice and I use it myself
[http://newsbeuter.org/screenshots.html](http://newsbeuter.org/screenshots.html)

------
mike--
i wrote own reader :)
[https://github.com/truerss/truerss](https://github.com/truerss/truerss)

~~~
Jaruzel
Ditto: [http://www.weegeeks.com](http://www.weegeeks.com)

Does me. YMMV. :)

------
thrilleratplay
Here is the pastebin of what I follow

[http://pastebin.com/hc6yby4h](http://pastebin.com/hc6yby4h)

It is.... ummmm.....well rounded?

------
kettlebell
The RSS reader I use is the one I (re)designed called RSSPBRRY. It's available
on Github. Link is in my profile, for anyone who wants a peek.

------
captn3m0
I use Slack, which has RSS-support. I have a channel, which is just for RSS
feeds and some other occasional alerts. Works out pretty nicely.

------
andykee
Simple hacked together feed reader/static site:
[http://akurls.com](http://akurls.com)

------
Yossi_Frenkel
Are Technica, Mac Rumors, Macworld, MacStories,

MIT News, MIT Technology Review,

What If? (by Randall Munroe), Symmetry Magazine, Bret Victor’s "Worry Dream"

------
chuhnk
Made my own. [http://asl.am](http://asl.am)

------
CapnGoat
I use Feedly with Reeder for Mac as the RSS client.

------
mevsme
Thunderbird works great to me.

Ubuntu Insights.

------
ents
feedly because it's free but read thru reeder

------
ashitlerferad
Alternate between feed2imap and rss2email.

------
mrmondo
[http://feedly.com/smcleod/blogs](http://feedly.com/smcleod/blogs)

That's a link to the various sites, blogs, updates that I subscribe to,
Phronix and Ars are both a bit noisey but other than them the rest I take good
care to keep up with.

I personally think it's fantastic that RSS has made such a come back (some
would say it never actually went away), it' such a simple, useful tool that's
easy to integrate with just about anything.

\----

Another interesting discussion I enjoy having is finding out how people read /
digest / discover feeds:

tldr; I use Feedly to manage my rss subscriptions and keep all my devices in
sync, but instead of using the Feedly's own client, I use an app called Reeder
as the client / reader itself.

I can see myself dropping back to a single app / service, which would likely
be Feedly but for me Reeder is just a lot cleaner and faster, having said that
I could be a bit stuck in my comfort zone with it so I'm open to change if it
ever causes me an issue (which it hasn't).

\----

I use a combo of two tools:

 _Feedly_ \- [https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com)

RSS feed subscription management.

Features:

\- Keyword alerts

\- Browser plugins to subscribe to (current) url

\- Notation and highlighting support (a bit like Evernote)

\- Search and filtering across large numbers of feeds / content

\- IFTTT, Zapier, Buffer and Hootsuite integration

\- Built in save / share functionality (that I only use when I'm on the
website)

\- Backup feeds to Dropbox

\- Very fast, regardless of the fact that I'm in Australia - which often
impacts the performance of apps / sites that tend to be hosted on AWS in the
US as the latency is so high.

\- Article de-duplication is currently being developed I believe, so I'm
looking forward to that!

\- Easy manual import, export and backup (no vendor lock-in is important to
me)

\- Public sharing of your Feedly feeds (we're getting very meta here!)

2\. _Reeder_ \- [http://reederapp.com](http://reederapp.com)

A (really) beautiful and fast iOS / macOS client.

\- The client apps aren't cheap but damn they're good quality, I much prefer
them over the standard Feedly apps

\- Obviously supports Feedly as a backend but there are many other source
services you can use along side each other

\- I save articles using Reeder's clip to Evernote functionality... a lot

\- Sensible default keyboard shortcuts (or at least for me they felt natural
YMMV of course)

\- Good customisable 'share with' options

\- Looks pleasant to me

\- Easy manual import an export just like Feedly

\----

\- Now can someone come up with a good bookmarking addon / workflow for me? :)

